# Tiny Schooner



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Just completed another on Wednesday morning. British topsail schooner _Mary Sinclair_ of Barrow. 20'=1" Masts, spars & rigging all metal (brass tube & rod, silver steel rod & copper wire).
Bob


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Another good one Bob and a very nice plinth.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Beautiful, Bob!

Many congratulations.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks, it is all home-made. The inner base is bevelled sapele wood. The outer quadrant is 18mm pine veneered with steamed beech.
The sea is a diffent method than usual. It is polystyrene foam formed with a small gas torch and then covered in crepe paper soaked in white wood glue to give it a firm surface. After it was dry, it was painted with Humbrol gloss enamel.
Bob


----------

